# Chuppy's Shrimp Rack! (ongoing journal)



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey all!

I finally got the tanks, equipments and knowledge to start a shrimp farm lol! majority CRS..  INspired by john's collosal shrimp farm..( is that spelt correctly?) It is located in an old washroom (small one) modified with loads of power- plugs and vent. fans in case of chiller overheating, - the toilet is useful to dump all my tanks waste water 
Oh yeah.. there are some nmber of breeder tanks all over the room lol mostly consist of all my old equipment
Some specs
-4 Long 17 gallon bowfront tanks -> for now the thanks are placed as so. 3 will be aquascaped/breeding shrimp while 1 is used as a reseivoir for now  i may be constructed into an aquascaped near future.. who knows? lol

- Filter -> EHEIM PROFESSIONAL 3e .. Yes i am running all tanks on one filtering line .. risky? i know possible? Im here to experiment it to save cost (if it fails the filter gonna go to my future 100gal tank)=)

- Chiller -> Resun 650L

- Substrate -> ADA Amazonia II layered with Power Sand Special S and the 5 powders/elements

-Rack - some boltless rack

-> Lighting -> ADA 36w pc x2 on each tank(aquascaped) on a cheapo china made fixture

-> fertz -> ADA's line as i am converting my dp tank's fert into another line while these continue on with ada's line.

-> status UNDER CONSTRUCTION working out the pressure of the output and input of filter

Here's some pics.. 








A view at the sink area








A view from the sink area- of the rack and some equipment. note that nt everything is placed in








A top view of the rack

All comments are welcome

Andrew


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Neat Andrew! I'm looking forward to seeing how you aquascape them.


----------



## Legacy2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

nice. cant wait to see it once its complete and grown in.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Phew after working all day.. i got the equipments in the proper places... now.. it is the fun part.. HARDSCAPE!!! lol.. i will be working on 2/3 of the hardscape now and will post up info soon.(and also pics as well.)

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Here are some pics of the overall equipment and materials...








Woo Hoo! so may rocks to play with  But it is surely not enough.









Some substrate materials and white sand 









Overall view of all the 'treasures' i have messily tucked int a corner of my home 

Okay 1st tank hardscape design up.. pic coming in a moment 

Comments are welcome

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Well here's a picture!! I'm not very good with IWAGUMI so i'll need some advice here  

























fast comments are greatly appreciated...

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Nevermind  Have been playing is the 'rockbox' and bulding 'castles' lol! here's my latest product... Comments please!









Drew


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I believe more slope in your substrate would add a lot more punch to your hardscape!


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Couldn't agree more Jessie... but i am looking for advice for the rockwork currently.. after a green light... in comes a tractor with ADA Amazonia II POWDER for minute touch =D .. i can't believe I'm going trough all this to breed shrimps.. Talk about high cost!!! But it's all for the hobby!

So advices and comments for the top tank IWAGUMI are welcome.. will be workng on other 2 tanks soon after.

Drew


----------



## Tube (Apr 1, 2006)

Haha, if you were just breeding shrimp youd only be using moss and sand, nope, you're having fun. Nice rocks, i like the last one you posted. There is a nice S shape to the horizontal line, maybe play with that idea a bit more on the vertical.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello all!

Just went to the lfs.. guess what i got? MORE ROCKS! lol

well, gonna play with more rocks again and will be unveiling my 2nd design  for the centre tank...

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

And would you believe how they caught ottos in the wild? By the thousands!!!!!
Something to share 
Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Tube said:


> Haha, if you were just breeding shrimp youd only be using moss and sand, nope, you're having fun. Nice rocks, i like the last one you posted. There is a nice S shape to the horizontal line, maybe play with that idea a bit more on the vertical.


Yes, i am having loads of fun AHAHHAA.. :mrgreen: 
hmmm yes i am thiking of so, the arrangement towards the left is good already IMO..
But i have to make a strong focal point towards the right... and i gtta achieve that with. yes. rocks only ahaha.
Iwagumi ain't easy lol
Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Okay here are the edit-s to the top tank and view of the centre tank and lower tank... the metal sheets are in the way and i won't be removing them untill i finish planting soon...Sorry if it isn't clear 








Top Tank








Mid tank








Bottom tank- note that this design involves wood

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

UPDATE!!!!

This might be my best attempt yet at IWAGUMI and i can say i kinda like this one (the top tank) will fine tune the other 2 tanks when i have the time.....









COMMENTS PLEASE!!!!
thanks in advance
Drew


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

i love the depth that the back mound creates but it might look better if you switch it around and put the bigger rocks in back


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Finally,

An UPDATE! holy, that took a while.

Overall view









Top Tank IWAGUMI

Plan- Full HC.









Middle Tank

Plan- Assorted low to mid ground plants









Lowest tank

Plan- Undemanding plants and basiclly the main factory for breeding.









Hope you guys like it..
Andrew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Dont mind the toilet.. Gonna be covered up soon enough lol!


p.S. it was never used for 7 months already lol
Drew


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks nice. Thanks for the youtube link..


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Your top iwagumi tank doesn't seem to be receiving any light on the side of the tank. There might be some HC growth problems there. Maybe the fixture needs to be alittle higher.


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

Those are some really good looking breeding tanks actually there good looking for any tank. Ill be on the lookout for your updates.

ps thats a weird toilet, its just a hole in the floor? id loost my balance and fall over trying to use that thing.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

LOL In Malaysia, That is what we have as an entree level toilet XD.

Drew 
Thanks all for response!


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Erirku said:


> Your top iwagumi tank doesn't seem to be receiving any light on the side of the tank. There might be some HC growth problems there. Maybe the fixture needs to be alittle higher.


Yea i sort of notice that =( 
Hopefully they will turn out allright as i cannot further extend them apart. Or rise the fixture higher up. Worst comes to worst I'll throw in some dwarf riccia. Yes i know they are also light loving but still easier than HC.

Drew


----------

